# Flatband's Slingshot Collection-4 Part Video



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, it's been something I've wanted to do for years, I finally got the time ,found the spot and went for it- I put my whole collection of slingshots out and did a video on them! Boy, I tell you seeing some of these for the first time in years really stirred the memory pot. I downloaded the 4 part video on my you tube channel. Check it out and hope you like it! I love Slingshots!!!! Flatband









http://www.youtube.com/user/Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys, in one of the videos, see if you can pick up the mistake I made explaining one of the custom frames on display-oops! Flatband


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful collection the starships are my favorite of all they look so much fun!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's some selection you got there.. wow! Is that what heaven is like lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy crap!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary, I think one of mine should be in there by now, don't you?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Vid Gary, thanks for the mention, hardly worthy of being included with all those great shooters.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow....(just middle of part 2 video) wonderful collection Gray... you have a very good memory and nice explanation.

BTW, I m sorry about your childhood disease of slingshots - may be you chew more lead those days


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Gary,
Great collection and a great presentation. It's obvious that you put a lot of time and effort into making the series of videos. Your efforts are greatly appreciated.
Jack


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys! It is a labor of love. I do have to get some more( Dayhiker?). I'm making a list of the custom makers I don't have and then we'll go from there. A lot of fun and a lot of memories.Now the only thing is to get some more!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Just finished watching all four parts of your walk through your collection / the history of slingshots - totally fascinating - thank you for making the effort to share & communicate your passion.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

nice work Gary. I have two flatband slingshots in my collection.I cant wait to see you at the shoot this spring. Peace and Love Crazy Mike.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Amazing collection, ty for sharing!.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention one thing in the video. I had a carfire in 1980 and as luck would have it, I had a few slingshots in the trunk-they were of course some vintage forks. I have since gotten a few of the ones I lost back through trades and e-bay. I am missing the following if anyone has these and would like to trade or for that matter any vintage frame they would like to move-give me a ring. The missing ones:

Jano or Juno? ( Double slot type)
Native Weapons Slingshot
Lambert Slingshot
Ace Slingshot
Slim-Jim (Silent Slim)
Arrow-Jet

Top two were wooden-
three middle ones were metal alloys( melted into a glob-tears!)
bottom one was plastic

Thanks, Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I found the mistake. With fish's slingshot right?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love that you used to rip out the ads. That is passion!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ray! You nailed it Bud!!!! Yeah, I screwed up on that one. I said Milbro but it was Fish's classic. Ever since I did my first video, I've acquired a newfound respect for actors who work in front of a camera all day. That little lens can make you nervous! You make a mistake and then get all nervous and stuff-and there is no one around except yourself! Weird! Good job Bud! Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Flatband,

I feel like I just went to a slingshot museum. That was awesome and a really valuable contribution to our sport.

Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I shoot mostly naturals. But I am in love with your starship designs. I am going to attempt to make one myself (and most likely fail).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, the Starships are fun Ray. I recently started using one again for target shooting. I really feel comfortable using them. Hey Nathan,if you think my collection is nice,next time you go to Blue's house ask him to wheel his collection out. It may take him all day ( he has them stashed all over the place ) but he has some really rare pieces and a lot too! Gotta love Blue! Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Got a few more to add to the list!
Gamekeeper's Targetshooter
Melvins "Plinker"
2 Chilbro's from MJ
Another Original Wham-o

And so it continues!!!!!!!

Flatband


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Got a few more to add to the list!
> Gamekeeper's Targetshooter
> Melvins "Plinker"
> 2 Chilbro's from MJ
> ...


i will have to make you one for your collection one day.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Go BJ!!!!!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

brilliant.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that was a good view... alot of history.

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Gary. Remember your old avatar with that monster of a starship. Which one was that? I do not recall seeing it in the video.


----------

